# Huge Prints [UK]



## Rook (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know a good place to get huge laminated prints in the UK?

I'm talking 40" by 60" or bigger if possible.


----------



## Edika (Oct 28, 2013)

These sizes seem like poster sizes for conferences, so copier/print shops near Universities should be able to do them. You should expect a price of £50 approximately and more depending on the shop and size.


----------



## Rook (Oct 29, 2013)

Good call thanks dude, I'll try that.


----------

